# 922 Dish Pass



## HotRod19579

I learned that I could setup timers using Dish Pass for the 922 if I go to the older Dish Remote Access URL. I then deleted several of my timers, which were set for specific channels, and added Dish Pass timers set to look at "All Channels". Everything seemed to be going great, instead of having 3 separate timers for CSI: NY, Miami and CSI, I had one timer setup for "CSI:".

I then went to my DVR to check my timers and in the guide it shows the recordings are not going to record (the little X thru the guide entry). I then tried to add a timer for one of the CSI's using the 922 method set for a specific channel. It also showed the event was not going to record. 

I deleted all of the timers associated with CSI and again, manually setup the timer using the 922 method. It now shows that it is going to record.

Does Dish Pass really work with the 922 when setup using the older version of Dish Remote Access? Should I go back in and delete all of the other timers I just added using Dish Pass and re-add them using the 922?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I haven't tried that in a while (the workaround)... my 922 is actually offline right now so I can't test, but I'll make a note to try and see. They may have finally gotten around to non-support of Dish Pass via the workaround as they clearly seem to have wanted to get rid of that feature for some reason.


----------



## garygaryj

Tried to test this, unsuccessfully, and it wound up messing up my Daily Schedule... the fluke some people see sometimes where every event is on the list, but with crazy info on the right, and a bunch of red lines through them, with "No Information Available."

Beware.


----------



## HotRod19579

It sounds like you are seeing similar symptoms to what I was seeing. Shows the Dish Pass timer in the timer list but it doesn't show the program is going to record in the guide nor in the list of scheduled recordings. It also appears to cause other timers, based on priority, to be skipped even though it shows that the Dish Pass timer isn't scheduled.


----------

